# Transmisor de señal



## maostyle (Nov 28, 2006)

hola todos tengan un cordial saludo, la verdad es que me interesa mucho la investigacion, y y quiero iniciar un proyecto, quiero realizar un pequeño transmisor de señal para poder ubicar un objeto a unos pocos km de distancia.... agradesco su colaboracion.... cualquier tipo de ayuda es importante para mi....


----------



## chuko (Nov 28, 2006)

Investiga sobre GPS


----------



## Sienar (Dic 14, 2006)

maostyle dijo:
			
		

> quiero realizar un pequeño transmisor de señal para poder ubicar un objeto a unos pocos km de distancia....





			
				chuko dijo:
			
		

> Investiga sobre GPS



Querido maostyle, mejor investiga sobre la navegación NDB/ADF.

Según lo que entiendo, lo que quieres es un aparato que irradie, y otro que sea capaz de apuntar en su dirección tan sólo recibiendo su señal. Así funciona el ADF (Automatic Direction Finder) en aviación. Es un equipo que se monta en los aviones, capaz de localizar la dirección desde la que recibe una señal de radio.

No obstante, no es capaz de medir la distancia, ni de realizar transmisión de datos. 
Sí es posible, de todos modos, utilizar una emisora de radio convencional para utilizarla como ayuda a la navegación. Tan sólo sintonizando


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

hola
especificanos por favor cuanto alcance quieres tener de deteccion y mas o menos para que es. ya que existen hoy en dia unos chips de RF peuqeñisimos muy baratos y excelentes que podrian ayudarte con esto.


danos mas detalle para ver que te podemos recomendar


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

perdon me equivoque , los chips que te comente no alcanzan kilometros como lo quieres 


chau


----------



## maostyle (Dic 27, 2006)

hola amigos, gracias por sus consejos... he investigado sobre lo que dijo seniar.. acerca de la navegacion aerea.. el adf.. pero  no es mucho lo que he encontrado, pero me parece un buen comienzo si sabes donde encontrar un poco mas acerca del funcionamineto de esto te lo agradesco... por otra parte el chavo si es asi como tu dices, lo que quiero es ubicar algo q pueda emitir una señal.. y con un receptor poder tener mas o menos una ubicacion del objetivo... me interesa mucho lo de los chips que me dijiste, explicame un poco mas de eso por favor..


----------

